# Any interest in some vintage farming books and pamphlets?



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I got a box of really great farming, gardening and livestock books and pamphlets from the late 1950s and early 1960's. If there is any interest in them, I'll post pics here. otherwise I'll run them on Ebay. Thanks!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I would be interested in a few. Any on raising rabbit, chicken, and on pruning apple trees and grape vines? Any on how to make silage.

Pm me


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I would like to see them .........


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I am interested. Do you have a price for the whole lot? Or separate? Could you put up a description?


----------



## Grace Acres (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello,

Sent you pm several days ago about pictures and price. Waiting for a reply.

Thank you.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the interest. Sorry for the delay...I was out of town. Now I have to figure out how to get pics from my iPhone to the forum. I'll work on that tomorrow. Thanks!


----------

